# Few shots on new wheels :D



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks good man what part of Texas.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Those wheels are soo nice man. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Looks good man what part of Texas.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


North Austin area


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## cbolt (May 21, 2013)

Looks great man! what wheels are those?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Love it man... those are fantastic.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Really nice wheels! Really makes the car pop. Just a side note here. I have a friend name Larry who lives in Round Rock. Used to be from New York like me.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

cbolt said:


> Looks great man! what wheels are those?


XXR 531's 19x8.5 +35


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Perfect.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Went out over the weekend for some updated pictures now that I'm on air. Might go a shoot a video of it now that I'm pretty satisfied with the way she looks. Enjoy!


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The Cruze is looking good man, keep it up!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks great! 

-Rick


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

You are making me wish my warranty was over! I love the ride man, good job. In your signature it says H&R springs and also air ride?


----------



## EtsukoWoolery (Oct 30, 2013)

Those are some excellent photos i guess. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

zhillz said:


> You are making me wish my warranty was over! I love the ride man, good job. In your signature it says H&R springs and also air ride?


Forgot to take that off the sig. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

xxr will not make these wheels in our lug what did you do?


----------

